# Jury duty



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on your area and how they treat people who don't show up. Could be nothing happens and you just might have to spend a few nights in jail for contempt of court plus a fine.

How lucky do you feel?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

You can be held in contempt and fined. I get a summons once every couple years. And have yet to be able to get out. Always have to take the day off work. So I can understand the frustration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Darrin said:


> Depends on your area and how they treat people who don't show up. Could be nothing happens and you just might have to spend a few nights in jail for contempt of court plus a fine.
> 
> How lucky do you feel?


They can literally notify you 12 hrs prior? I think that's bull....we have lives too.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My county sends out a notice a month in advance. Then you call the day before to see if you still have to report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

12 hours is plenty of notice. You should have notified the school and your employer when you received the first summons.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> 12 hours is plenty of notice. You should have notified the school and your employer when you received the first summons.


I was told at 530 PM. Supposed to show up at 7AM, but work has me scheduled at 7AM. So now my job had no opener. It's kinda messed up if you ask me.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> 12 hours is plenty of notice. You should have notified the school and your employer when you received the first summons.


Notify them how? "Oh I got a summons for this week, just don't schedule me at all because who knows what day they will need me" sounds legit.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> They can literally notify you 12 hrs prior? I think that's bull....we have lives too.


Yup, they can and will do that. You (generic) are suppose to make all necessary arrangements to show even if not needed. Try it like I've had to do, call every night for 2 weeks to see if I have to show up the next morning. Think that doesn't play havoc with the work schedule? Even worse I had to have someone on standby that entire 2 weeks during their scheduled days off because it was contracted position and someone had to be there in my position if I wasn't. My company didn't pay to keep floaters around that were not on contract.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Darrin said:


> Yup, they can and will do that. You (generic) are suppose to make all necessary arrangements to show even if not needed. Try it like I've had to do, call every night for 2 weeks to see if I have to show up the next morning. Think that doesn't play havoc with the work schedule? Even worse I had to have someone on standby that entire 2 weeks during their scheduled days off because it was contracted position and someone had to be there in my position if I wasn't. My company didn't pay to keep floaters around that were not on contract.


This country's Judicial system is crap anyways. They will never use me anyhow.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tell em you think everyone deserves a fair trial. THEN HANG EM !


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> This country's Judicial system is crap anyways. They will never use me anyhow.


I've been summoned for jury duty 6 times. Two of those were dismissed, one because I had moved so no longer lived in the area of summons and the second because it had been less than 2 years since my last summons (no more than every two years in my state). Of the other 4 times I never had to show up to the courthouse, just call in to see if my number had been picked. Each and every time it's been a huge pain due to making work arrangements for the "just in case". One of those times I actually burned personal vacation because that was easier on my co-worker than being on standby. Only person available to cover for me was divorced so being on standby meant he had to get his ex to take the day off from work or get a baby sitter for his kids even if he wasn't needed. Seeing as how big a pain it was going to be for him we talked it over and decided it was easier for him to work that day with me taking the day off than it was for him to make all the arrangements and then not have to show. One other thing, I had to call in that morning to find out if I was needed and not the night before and work starts at 7am. Luckily that summons was for a single day and not a couple of weeks.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad you are so willing to do your civic duty. It's not fun and it's definately an inconvenience but really? School AND work will excuse you. They HAVE to.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People wonder why the system is in the toilet. I don't, because part of it is people with the OP's attitude who are dragging it down. Hope you don't ever need a jury trial, bit. Maybe _those_ people won't feel like it's such a bother and an inconvenience to do their civic duty. :?

I have my doubts that you JUST got the summons. My summons came at least a month ahead, because it takes that long to schedule a trial date. You had to have known it was a possibility long before now, regardless. They don't just spring jury duty on you. 

I've been on two juries in my life and the second time was earlier this year, and I just got another survey from my county concerning jury duty. I don't _think_ I can be called more than once every two years but if the county says once a year and calls me, then I'll go. 

People want all the conveniences of a jury trial when they're on the wrong end of the law, but don't actually ever want to have to serve on one themselves. Pathetic.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Glad you are so willing to do your civic duty. It's not fun and it's definately an inconvenience but really? School AND work will excuse you. They HAVE to.


I called the county courthouse to explain my situation. They would postpone my jury duty but not dismiss it. Since I was likely to run into the exact same issue a month, 6 months or a year later I might as just bite the bullet and get it over with. Now I could of lied like I know others do to get out of jury duty but I refuse to do that.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if this applies to all states, but in Ohio you can be excused from service if your employer doesn't compensate for jury duty. Otherwise, you should have told your teachers and employer. You could have been on call with your employer. They will only ask you to go in 3 times if you aren't selected to serve on a jury. Now if you are and the case dismisses without a jury decision, you still have to go back to the "pool". I just went through this with the county Court for 4 weeks and then immediately after with the federal court. Federal operates differently than County.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It depends on if it is federal or county. Feds are a lot stricter, you can't do anything to get out of that. Local or county is a lot easier to postpone or even get out of completely.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

School & work may have to 'excuse' you, but they don't have to pay you or tutor you on the side to get you caught up. Missing a day usually isn't a big problem, but if you end up on a trial lasting several weeks...

As for what happens if I'm in trouble: I don't know if I would prefer a jury or a judge. Which is less likely to understand life - an average American juror, or a judge? Seems like I'd be screwed either way.

FWIW - a lot of civil cases are resolved without a trial just before the trial begins. It makes scheduling tough.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

OP, you need a little attitude adjustment. You are rather typical of those that want to enjoy all the benefits of our society without paying the price. Grow up and shoulder some responsibility...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> I'm not sure if this applies to all states, but in Ohio you can be excused from service if your employer doesn't compensate for jury duty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I served in the Federal courts I was paid, $47.50 a day, after taxes, of course.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bitinsane said:


> Notify them how? "Oh I got a summons for this week, just don't schedule me at all because who knows what day they will need me" sounds legit.


When you receive the summons in the mail that notifies you that you will be up for jury duty selection on X Date, you take that notice in to your teachers and employers. At every job I've ever had, they take a copy and keep it on file for the day. Anywhere I've been summonsed, they have a number you call between X hours and Z hours to find out if you're needed. Your employer and your school should have a way for you to notify them after hours even if it's an answering machine. If not, they take breaks and you can go outside and call on the day you're up for selection. It's not a huge deal, it's your civic duty and bottom line: What's worse? A little inconvenience or a fine and some jail time? Or you can go become a convicted felon and never have to worry about it again. Simple.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry to all of you who think I need an attitude adjustment. I'm sorry I don't think of our justice system as greatly as you do. Frankly I think our justice system is garbage. So because I don't have the same views as you I need an attitude adjustment lol welcome to America! I received my summons a month in advance but not specific days and times and for them to basically tell me that I need to be there at the crack of dawn the night before is a little ridiculous, but then if you don't agree then I need an attitude adjustment. Welcome to America!
Please tell me what benefits I get from this society? Go ahead, tell me please. I did go by the way, for all of you who are getting your panties in a bunch. I got selected and have to return 2 more days for trail. Tell me how I'm benefiting once more when I miss 2 more days of work and can't afford to buy food on my next paycheck =) I'm listening.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bitinsane said:


> Sorry to all of you who think I need an attitude adjustment. I'm sorry I don't think of our justice system as greatly as you do. Frankly I think our justice system is garbage. So because I don't have the same views as you I need an attitude adjustment lol welcome to America! I received my summons a month in advance but not specific days and times and for them to basically tell me that I need to be there at the crack of dawn the night before is a little ridiculous, but then if you don't agree then I need an attitude adjustment. Welcome to America! Please tell me what benefits I get from this society? go ahead, tell me please. I did go by the way, for all of you who are getting your panties in a bunch. I got selected and have to return 2 more days for trail. Tell me how I'm benefiting once more when I miss 2 more days of work and can't afford to buy food on my next paycheck =) I'm listening.


Here are a couple beneifts I can think of that this society gives you.... Just a few....

*FREEDOM OF RELIGION*
*FREEDOM OF SPEECH*
*FREEDOM OF THE PRESS*
*FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLY*
*FREEDOM OF PETITION*
*THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS*
*THE RIGHT TO EQUAL JUSTICE*
*THE RIGHT TO OWN PRIVATE PROPERTY*


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

bitinsane said:


> Sorry to all of you who think I need an attitude adjustment. I'm sorry I don't think of our justice system as greatly as you do. Frankly I think our justice system is garbage. So because I don't have the same views as you I need an attitude adjustment lol welcome to America! I received my summons a month in advance but not specific days and times and for them to basically tell me that I need to be there at the crack of dawn the night before is a little ridiculous, but then if you don't agree then I need an attitude adjustment. Welcome to
> America!





Feel free to move to a country whose justice system suits you better. Just where might that be? Maybe Indonesia, where I am typing this reply. The system of justice here is swift, and often final. Would that suit you better?

Just how would YOU improve our system of justice?

Sorry, but I lose patience with the whiners who complain but are willing to take full advantage of what our country gives us.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> Feel free to move to a country whose justice system suits you better. Just where might that be? Maybe Indonesia, where I am typing this reply. The system of justice here is swift, and often final. Would that suit you better?
> 
> Just how would YOU improve our system of justice?
> 
> Sorry, but I lose patience with the whiners who complain but are willing to take full advantage of what our country gives us.


Sorry you think I am whining. If I'm not mistaken I just asked what happens if you don't show up and I think it's absurd at the amount of time they give you before appearing. Not whining, just my opinion and if you can't handle freedom of speech that maybe you should stay in Indonesia.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> Here are a couple beneifts I can think of that this society gives you.... Just a few....
> 
> *FREEDOM OF RELIGION*
> *FREEDOM OF SPEECH*
> ...


And all of these "freedoms" seem to be withering away, don't they?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The responsibilities of a good citizen are few.

1. Serve in the military if called.

2. Serve on a jury if summoned.

3. Vote.

I agree the country has taken a turn down hill somewhere around November 2008, but I promise you Obama will not be re-elected in 2016 and hopefully we can get the country pointed back in the right direction come January 2017. Screw the new normal, I liked the old normal.

One person, one vote. Use it wisely.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

bitinsane said:


> I received my summons a month in advance but not specific days and times and for them to basically tell me that I need to be there at the crack of dawn the night before is a little ridiculous


I'm not doubting you but I have never received a jury summons like this in the three different parts of the country I have lived. Mine have always had a specific date, time, and instructions.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i have had to excuse myself from Jury Duty twice. the date to show up was clearly marked, but the length of duty was not (at that time. I think it usually marked nowadays) I was not ashamed of not serving. I had good reasons. Years later, I went once for the three days of pretrial selection and spent a ton of time and inconvenience and was not selected. 

it's not a crime to excuse yourself from Jury Duty.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

updownrider said:


> I'm not doubting you but I have never received a jury summons like this in the three different parts of the country I have lived. Mine have always had a specific date, time, and instructions.


I'd be glad to post a photo of mine if you'd like. No specific nothing.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

During 25 years in the military, the only jury duty I ever had was under military law. I did delay my jury duty for Federal Court this summer. The following month, I called in on Saturday and was told my week of jury duty would not be needed.

I'm tired of being retired and am taking paralegal classes now. The classes are doing NOTHING for my respect of the legal system. Just last night, the teacher admitted the law firm she works at won't touch a lawsuit for under $1,000,000 because there isn't enough profit in it for them. I am repeatedly seeing cases where a government agency or business is being brought in on the remotest of reasons, not because they did anything significant, but because they have money that can be taken. I've also read too many cases where, after 3-4 years of trial, the case against the defendant was dismissed for having no legal basis - yet the defendant has spent 4 years and possible $100K fighting a charge that eventually is rejected in summary judgment. And the defendant is out the money & time, and the legal system says, "So what? At least the plaintiff had their day in court!"

All that said, I'd hate to live in a place where judges (who come from lawyers) decided all the cases! And if we need juries, then we need jury duty - and need decent, reasonable, thinking people to serve on them.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

bitinsane said:


> I'd be glad to post a photo of mine if you'd like. No specific nothing.


I'm curious and since you are offering, sure post it! Also, what state do you live in? I want to make sure I do not live in your state and have the same thing happen to me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've always wondered if they should allow people to unregister to vote and this be skipped from jury duty - you can't serve until you're registered, right? Wonder how that would impact the polls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I've always wondered if they should allow people to unregister to vote and this be skipped from jury duty - you can't serve until you're registered, right? Wonder how that would impact the polls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In Oregon they started using DMV records for jury duty as there wasn't a large enough pool available from registered voters.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Sure, I'll post it when I get off work. I have to censor information out first and I don't have time to do that at the moment. I am in California and I was actually chosen as a final juror so I go back next week, but that doesn't bother me much because that gives me time to schedule my work/school and other things around it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope no one minds me posting here as I'm a Canadian and my thoughts may not be pertinent.

Firstly, from the perspective of selecting a jury, I should think if I was on either of the defense/prosecution teams (or whatever terms are appropriate) that I would not want to see jury members that have been forced into serving. Coming into a situation with negative feelings or attitude could skew the final decision. Secondly, I dislike that certain members of society are excluded from jury duty because of their occupations (eg doctors are too valuable (I recognize they are important though) to be taken out of production) - we're all equal before the law aren't we? Thirdly, I dislike that the law says you are to be judged by a jury of your peers yet the final group of jurors is anything but - if that is the law then, using the doctor example earlier, if it is a doctor on trial then the jury should be made up of doctors, etc.

Would it not make better sense to have a pool of people developed who will voluntarily sit as jurors? If these folks attend a few trials and develop their expertise as jurors (eg understanding the system, legal language, presentation of evidence, etc.) would that not make them more efficient and competent at making the decision over dragging in people off the street (so to speak)?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Chevaux said:


> I hope no one minds me posting here as I'm a Canadian and my thoughts may not be pertinent.
> 
> Firstly, from the perspective of selecting a jury, I should think if I was on either of the defense/prosecution teams (or whatever terms are appropriate) that I would not want to see jury members that have been forced into serving. Coming into a situation with negative feelings or attitude could skew the final decision. Secondly, I dislike that certain members of society are excluded from jury duty because of their occupations (eg doctors are too valuable (I recognize they are important though) to be taken out of production) - we're all equal before the law aren't we? Thirdly, I dislike that the law says you are to be judged by a jury of your peers yet the final group of jurors is anything but - if that is the law then, using the doctor example earlier, if it is a doctor on trial then the jury should be made up of doctors, etc.
> 
> Would it not make better sense to have a pool of people developed who will voluntarily sit as jurors? If these folks attend a few trials and develop their expertise as jurors (eg understanding the system, legal language, presentation of evidence, etc.) would that not make them more efficient and competent at making the decision over dragging in people off the street (so to speak)?


In many cases the defense does NOT want peers. I was called for a product liability case and it was obvious the defense did not want anyone with a technical background, e.g. engineer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Jury of peers: "In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed..."

The intent is to have jurors who have similar background, to some extent. If I were tried by jurors involving a self-defense case here in Arizona, I probably would not want the jurors drawn from New York City.

I see no purpose for a professional jury. I might as well be tried by a judge. Most of the lawyers and folks involved in the law are a lot more liberal than I am. I see no indication that involvement with the law results in someone having above-average common sense. If anything, I think it is the reverse.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

My thoughts on the judicial system will most def. never, in no way effect my overall opinion. I go off of facts and facts presented. I was openly honest about every question I was asked by both attorneys and the judge.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> I think it's really unfair that I sent back my excuse because I am in school and I NEED to be in class, but apparently they didn't accept my excuse. So the automated system told me to call back tonight to see when they would need me. Apparently I'm supposed to be there at 730AM tomorrow!? Ummm a 12 hour notice?? I don't think so...I have class and work tomorrow. I just think it's ridiculous. They didn't even give me time to sort out my schedule. My question is, what happens if I don't go?


It's the price we pay for living in a nation that gaurentees the right to a fair trial by your peers. As big of a pain it is just go. Jobs deal with it all the time. Just hope you don't get stuck on a grand jury.:shock:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Fort fireman said:


> It's the price we pay for living in a nation that gaurentees the right to a fair trial by your peers. As big of a pain it is just go. Jobs deal with it all the time. Just hope you don't get stuck on a grand jury.:shock:


Yeah, one notice I got said I could be selected for jury or grand jury duty. If selected for grand jury duty it would last for a month where jury duty was one day unless selected for a trial.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Darrin said:


> Yeah, one notice I got said I could be selected for jury or grand jury duty. If selected for grand jury duty it would last for a month where jury duty was one day unless selected for a trial.


A MONTH!? That's like putting you in jail. That's messed up. A month of your life gone....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

bitinsane said:


> A MONTH!? That's like putting you in jail. That's messed up. A month of your life gone....


Luckily grand juries don't meet every day, I was told one could be convened at any time but they tried to keep it to once a week.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Luckily grand juries don't meet every day, I was told one could be convened at any time but they tried to keep it to once a week.


 
Do you get to go home every day if your on it? I'm just wondering how a person would manage to look after their animals (and children of course) otherwise.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Be like any other job and in this case it's an 8 hour day, only working over time if it's required in special circumstances.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

If I ever get selected for a trial, it had better be the trial of the century. I would totally be ok if I was on the jury for some big time mafia trial or something along those lines. Anything less would annoy me.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Bagheera said:


> If I ever get selected for a trial, it had better be the trial of the century. I would totally be ok if I was on the jury for some big time mafia trial or something along those lines. Anything less would annoy me.


I hear ya, although I wouldn't want the stress of all that mess on my hands lol and a trial like that would be a loooong one. I'm on the jury and it's just a misdemeanor. The judge said all day Monday and possibly through Tuesday as well.


----------

